# Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto



## FriedhelmB (7 November 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe hier zwar schon im Forum gesucht und ich glaube das jemand wieder auferstanden ist. Den letzten Beitrag dazu den ich hier gefunden habe war aus dem Jahre 2004 und es würde mich interessieren wer hier denn noch davon betroffen ist.

Es handelt sich um die Firma Probenking.de die das Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto aus Osnabrück beauftragt haben um von mir Geld zu bekommen. 

Das erste Schreiben habe ich am 29.10.08 bekommen mit einer Aktenzeichennr. ****4101. Es handel sich um einen Betrag von angeblich 141,74 € ohne das erkennbar ist für was für einem Zeittraum. Und wieso oft direkt mit einem Begleitschreiben wo man den schuldigen Betrag mit einem Aufschlag von 20 Euro auch abstottern kann.

Man kann das Inkasso unternehmen auch telefonisch erreichen... direkt gemacht und mit einer Person "nett" (<- wirklich so gemeint) unterhalten. Lt. seiner Aussage wäre das für den Zeitraum 2006 - 2007 und ich würde noch ein Schreiben von denen bekommen. Meine direkte Frage für was für einem Zeitraum das wäre... da sagte der gute Mann 2005-2008? Widerspruch...?! Angeblich würde das ganze daher rühren das ich mich im Jahre 2003 bei Probenking angemeldet habe. HALLO 2003???!!!

Das Geld hätten die angeblich nicht abbuchen können, bzw. das Konto wäre nicht gedeckt gewesen. Seit meiner Ausbildung hab ich das Konto bei der VOBA und der Überziehungsramen lässt doch einiges zu, daher......

Direkt am 31.10. nettes Fax geschrieben, ich hätte gerne alles gewusst.. sprich von wann Anmeldung, wann angeblich genutzt was für Bankdaten und wann überhaupt auf welchen Wege mal versucht wurde mit mir Kontakt aufzunehmen.

Ich habe mir die Internetseite auch noch mal angeschaut... die Seite ist angeblich nur noch für registrierte Benutzer zu "besuchen / nutzbar", Neuanmeldungen sind nicht möglich.

Heute 06.11.08 kam dann das zweite Schreiben von denen, was er oben ja schon angekündigt hatte. Auch direkt widersprochen mit bezug auf mein erstes Fax, wonach er mir die Unterlagen doch bitte zeitnah zukommen lassen soll.

So... genung meinerseites. 

Wer von Euch hat hier auch mit den wiederauferstanden Probleme? Würde mich interessieren, bzw. wenn Ihr Probelme hattet... wie war der Ablauf?

Grüße aus der schönen Grafschaft Bentheim 

Friedhelm


----------



## FriedhelmB (7 November 2008)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*

Sorry... vergessen, das zweite Schreiben hatte das Aktenzeichen ****4976. Ich folgere mal draus das noch weitere Personen auch so ein Schreiben bekommen haben, da bei beiden die Vorziffen (Sternchen) identisch sind. Sprich wohl die Zuordnung zu deren Mandanten Probenking.


----------



## webwatcher (7 November 2008)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*

Welcome back  nach so langer Zeit 



FriedhelmB schrieb:


> Den letzten Beitrag dazu den ich hier gefunden habe war aus dem Jahre 2004


War diese relativ kurze Episode 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/32866-probenking-und-kein-ende.html

fürchte dass von den damaligen Teilnehmern sich keiner noch aktiv beteiligt

auch im WWW ist zum Thema probenking.de  kaum  aktuelles  zu finden 
probenking.de - Google-Suche

das Gleiche gilt  für Prodefacto ,so gut wie nichts  aktuelles 
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=Prodefacto&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=

einer der jüngsten Berichte aus dem Jahr 2007 , der sehr kritisch ist 
probenking.de - Erfahrungsbericht - Wie die Jungfrau zum Kinde...


----------



## PaKo (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*

Auch ich habe mich hier 2003 mal angemeldet und gestern 03.12.08 Post vom Inkassobüro bekommen. Auch von mir wollen Sie über 100 €. Ich habe die ganzen Jahre nie etwas von denen gehört. Ich werde jetzt erst mal so wie mein Vorredner hier vorgehen.


----------



## FriedhelmB (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*

Guten Abend!

Gibt es doch noch jemanden, der auch "betroffen" ist. Also ich habe bis Dato noch nichts wieder von denen gehört. Sprich sind jetzt 5 Wochen rum.

Wahrscheinlich haben die wohl so viel zu tun... 

Wenn alles regulär wäre, hätte man doch schon längst eine Antwort bekommen. Ein OP (Offene Posten) Liste ist auf Knopfdruck fertig. Und den Rest kann man auch so ausdrucken wenn man seine "Sachen"" in Ordung hat.

Ich war schon am überlegen ob ich mal ein Fax hinterher schicke... nicht das ich da in Vergessheit gerate   ..........ich glaub das mach ich auch am Wochenende.

Tschau

Friedhelm


----------



## casi (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*

Hallo, 
wir habe auch so ein schreiben gekommen.
Wir haben uns irgendwann im Jahr 2000 oder 2001 bei Probenking angemeldet.Und das auch gekündigt ( leider habe ich den Beleg vom Einschreiben nicht mehr) Und seit dem nichts von denen gehört. Und nun bekommen wir Post. Habe auch gerade versucht dort anzurufen, aber leider ist dort, in der Telefonzentrale, ein technischer defekt. 
Das beste ist, das sie schreiben, das man auf mehrere Zahlungsaufforderungen und Mahnscheiben nicht reagiert hätte.
ICH habe gar keine Schreiben bekommen.
Anscheinend kam das letzte Mahnschreiben am 5.11.08 mit dem Aktenzeichen ***4732.
Und nun sollen wir 90,72 € zahlen.

Brauch Hilfe!!

Danke Casi


----------



## FriedhelmB (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*

Hallo!
Ich kann auch nur empfehlen ausführliche Unterlagen anzufordern, per Fax (Faxnachweis) oder per Einschreiben. Vorher würde ich nichts unternehmen und mich nicht verrückt machen lassen.

Die Punkte die ich angefordert habe:
- Anmeldedaten zur Person / Namen und Anschrift / Email Adresse

- Anmeldedatum und Kennwort (wenn Daten per Mail verschickt wurden, wann?)

- Datum der Anmeldung und die angebliche Nutzung des Accounts (Einlogdaten)
  - IP Nummer und Datum zum Zeitpunkt der Anmeldung
  - IP Nummern und Datumsangabe zu der angeblichen Nutzung des Accounts

- Die Bankverbindung die bei der Anmeldung angeben wurde, und angeblich nicht
  belastet werden konnte.

- Wann versucht wurde angebliche Briefe / Schreiben / Mails an mich Versand wurden.
  Wenn überhaupt dann mit konkreten Angaben sprich Datum und Anschrift und jeweils
  eine Kopie von den Schreiben.

Tschau Friedhelm


----------



## zublödaberauch (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*

Hallo,

ja, ich denke "die" sind auferstanden.
Ich habe ende November und heute ein Schreiben von Prodefacto bekommen. 
Zwischendurch gab es auch einen Anruf von "CMI Inkasso", die machen lt. deren Webseite telefonisches Inkasso. Ich habe denen gesagt, die möchten doch bitte einen Mahnbescheid schicken wenn Sie meinen von mir Geld bekommen zu wollen. Danach war das Gespräch recht schnell beendet :sun: .

Wenn ich jetzt nicht zahle kommt das nächste Schreiben von "eine der wichtigsten IT-Kanzleien Deutschlands" (Zitat von deren Webseite)... :-p
In meinem Fall geht es zwar nicht um Probenking sondern Shortwin, ist aber mittlerweile ein Laden und auch sonst das gleiche "Geschäftsmodell". Ich hatte denen mal gekündigt, aber leider mittlerweile die Unterlagen nicht mehr. Ist mindestens 2 Jahre her.

Ich warte einfach mal ab was noch so kommt, ich gehe mal nicht davon aus das die wirklich einen Mahnbescheid machen werden. Und wenn kann ich ja immer noch widersprechen.

Gruss


----------



## spacereiner (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*



> ich gehe mal nicht davon aus das die wirklich einen Mahnbescheid machen werden


 
Machense auch nicht.Ein Mahnbescheid kommt immer vom Gericht.Aber hier wirst Du vergeblich darauf warten



> IT-Kanzleien



Wasn dat


----------



## zublödaberauch (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*

Hallo,

ja, sorry, da habe ich mich unklar ausgedrückt. Die beantragen, das Gericht führt aus.
Das mit den "Kanzleien" ist nicht von mir, ich habe da mal die Webseite der Anwaltskanzlei zitiert. Deren Seite sieht eigentlich recht beeindruckend aus, viele viele nett dreinschauende freundliche Rechtsanwälte und -innen. Ich bin schon kurz vor ner Panik... die URL ist auch so böse, da steht das Wort "law" drin.

Jedenfalls bin ich mal gespannt, wie viele sich noch in nächster Zeit melden werden weil da anscheinend eine neue Inkassowelle gestartet worden ist. Ich habe, nach dem ich ende November das erste Inkassoschreiben bekommen habe, mal etwas gesucht aber nur alte Forenbeiträge etc. gefunden.
Sieht für mich so aus (da beide Shortwin und Probenking ja auch keine Neuanmeldungen mehr annehmen) das die jetzt noch mal versuchen Geld einzutreiben und dann (hoffentlich) ganz verschwinden werden. Vielleicht bekommt Gabi S. dann ja einen neuen Posten beim nächsten Abzockunternehmen.
Ich frag mich nur immer wie jemand für solche Firmen seinen Namen hergeben kann.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*



zublödaberauch schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur immer wie jemand für solche Firmen seinen Namen hergeben kann.


Pecunia non olet


----------



## spacereiner (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*



> Deren Seite sieht eigentlich recht beeindruckend aus, viele viele nett dreinschauende freundliche Rechtsanwälte und -innen. Ich bin schon kurz vor ner Panik... die URL ist auch so böse, da steht das Wort "law" drin.


 
Bist Du im "Witzmodus" oder meinste das ernst:scherzkeks:


----------



## FriedhelmB (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*

Nabend alle Mitleser... 

So nur mal kurz zur Info, ich habe bisher von denen immer noch nichts gehört. Rein gar nichts, auch kein komisches Telefoninkasse... -> viel Spaß mit meinem AB, da man ja auch mal arbeiten muß.

Ich glaube auch nicht mehr daran, das ich von denen noch mal was hören werden. Vielleicht wieder in 10 Jahre... dann könnte man es ja nochmal versuchen...

So.. lasst Euch nicht einschüchtern...

"Munter bleiben..."
Friedhelm


----------



## zublödaberauch (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*

Guten Morgen,

@spacereiner: na klar war das sarkastisch gemeint. Rechtsanwälte machen mir im allgemeinen keine Angst.

@friedhelmb: wenn ich das richtig sehe, wurden sowohl Prodefacto als auch CMI Inkasso beide von der Intan Media Services gegründet. Ich denke mal, die geben jetzt einfach die Fälle, bei denen nicht sofort gezahlt wird an das Telefoninkasso weiter (und dann wieder zurück für die nächste Runde). Eine ziemlich dreiste Methode. Die haben mich zufällig zuhause zur Mittagszeit erwischt wg. Urlaub. Ich sollte doch telefonisch eine Zahlungsvereinbarung mit denen treffen sonst wirds es ganz ganz schlimm bla bla bla. Eindeutiger Einschüchterungsversuch. Netter Versuch.
Sowas sollte verboten werden. Die warten doch nur darauf, irgend jemanden ans Telefon zu kriegen der sofort einknickt, und wenn es Oma Erna ist die nix davon weiss was der Opa so im Internet macht... :wall:


----------



## webwatcher (9 Januar 2009)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*

Probenking ist eines  der ältesten Themen im Forum. (2004) Namen vergehen, Methoden bleiben bestehen..

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/32866-probenking-und-kein-ende.html#post67204


----------



## Pitman (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*

Hallo,
auch ich habe ein schreiben der selben "Art" bekommen..
Gleiches Spiel...angemeldet 2003, gekündigt (per Mail)

Nie etwas von Probenking gehört...oder gesehen...
...und ab 11/2008 das Inkaso an der Backe,

Immer wiedersprochen...immer neue Mahnungen bekommen.

Meine Frage an alle:
Habt Informationen ob es schon eine Sammelklage gegen Pobenking gibt?
Habe noch einen "alten" Screenshot auf dem viele Artikel abgebildet sind 
deren  Markenrechtsinhaber bestimmt nicht das OK gegeben haben das Probenking diese verwenden darf!

Würde mich freuen wenn wir zusammenhalten...und uns gegenseitig unterstützen würden.
Zusammen sollten wir diese Betrüger stoppen können!

Viele Grüße

Peter


----------



## dater (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*



> Habt Informationen ob es schon eine Sammelklage gegen Pobenking gibt


Nein,weils in Deutschland keine Sammelklagen gibt.Wann begreift ihr das endlich mal:wall:


----------



## Pitman (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*

Hallo,
vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort.
Ein Freund der bei der Polizei arbeitet hatte mir den Rat gegeben bei der Staatsanwaltschaft des Sitzes von Probenking nachzufragen ob es eine Sammlung" von Anzeigen gibt.
Der Ausdruck den ich gewählt hatte mag falsch sein...aber es scheint wohl doch so zu sein das wenn schon mehrere Anzeigen gegen diese Firma laufen man sich "dranhängen" kann...oder?

..andere Frage...wenn du doch scheinbar wissend bist...welchen Rat hättest du dann?

Viele Grüße aus Obertshausen

Peter


----------



## dater (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*

Wenn Du Dich da nicht angemeldet hast,hat sich die Sache für Dich erledigt.Jetzt müssen die das Gegenteil beweisen,was sie sicher nicht machen bzw können


----------



## FriedhelmB (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*

@pitmann

Hallo,

lass die doch Mahnungen schreiben, eine Mahnung hat doch keinerlei Auswirkung... toi toi toi... mich lassen se in Ruhe direkt nach dem ersten schreiben von mir.

Sobald Du aber ein Schreiben vom Gericht bekommst mußt Du auf jeden Fall reagieren und kannst immer noch widersprechen. Dann müssen die Dir immer noch beweisen, das Du Dich angemeldet hast, andrerseits mußt Du natürlich auch belegen können das Du gekündigt hast. Wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, würd ich mir die Mail rauskramen und denen dann per Einschreiben / Rückschein zukommen lassen.

Aber ich denke Du wirst da nie einen Brief vom Gericht bekommen... den Schritt werden die nicht machen... die wissen das Sie verlieren würden. Dann geht es nur noch um Einschüchterung. Und wenn die zu Plump und hart wird kann man sich beim Amtsgericht glaub ich beschwerden, von da werden die Inkassounternehmen meinte ich zugelassen, bzw. genehmigt.

Grüße Friedhelm


----------



## Pitman (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten..
also bei mir war es so das ich mich 2003 wirklich angemeldet habe.
(ja ja...er war jung und doof!)

Da ich aber nur Spam bekommen habe...und nie eine Probe habe ich 
per Mail (dieser Weg wurde auf der Homepage angeboten!) 2003 gekündigt.
Screenshot der Homepage ist vorhanden)
Die Mail von damals incl. wann ich diese gesendet habe ist noch vorhanden (sammel immer alles).

Ich habe nie mehr was gehört...und auch keine Rechnung mehr erhalten...bis dann 2008 der Kummer angefangen hat...

Nachdem das Inkassounternehmen mit einem Anwalt gedroht hatte...habe ich alle Daten die ich hatte (Kündigungsmail, Screenshots u.s.w)
per Einschreiben an das Unternehmen gesendet.

5 Wochen Ruhe...jetzt die Antwort das meine Kündigung nicht angekommen ist....und neue Frist zum bezahlen...


----------



## Antiscammer (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*

War die Anmeldung wirklich im Jahre 2003?

Dann wäre die "Forderung" ohnehin verjährt.


----------



## Teleton (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*



> Dann wäre die "Forderung" ohnehin verjährt.


Welche Jahre werden denn geltend gemacht? 2006 bis 2009 sind nicht verjährt.


Ich kann nur *dringend* abraten im Alleingang auf  Schreiben der Gegenseite zu reagieren. Man erleichtert denen sonst versehentlich  die Beweisführung. Wer eine Anmeldung zu gibt und dann seine Kündigung vorlegt, ermöglicht der Gegenseite den Beweis, dass ein Vertrag überhaupt bestand. Wenn die Gegenseite jetzt  den Zugang der Kündigung leugnet steht der Betroffene nackig inne Erbsen.  
Also bevor man schreibt beim Anwalt oder der Verbraucherzentrale beraten lassen (erst recht wenn man schon geschrieben hat).


----------



## FriedhelmB (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*

@pitman

Ich würd es einfach drauf ankommen lassen. Sollen die doch mit einem Anwalt drohen oder mit der Zwangsvollstreckung. Solange Du kein Schreiben vom Gericht bekommst kann Dir noch nicht viel passieren. 

Wenn man in diesem Forum so liest oder auch anderen Foren ist keiner von den einschlägig bekannten Firmen soweit gegangen, da diese genau wissen wie "schwammig" Ihre Lage ist. Wie ich schon geschrieben hab, ich habe November 2008 Post von denen bekommen und zwei Briefe geschrieben und zum Inkasso-Büro gefaxt. Bis heute hab ich noch nichts wieder von denen gehört, und wenn auch... ich würde die schreiben lassen bis denen die Lust vergeht. 

@teleton
Naja, ich denke mal wenn ich eine ordentliche Kündigung geschrieben habe und per Mail schicke und ich keine Fehlermeldung bekomme, das die Mail nicht zugestellt werden konnte, liegt die Beweislast wieder auf deren Seite. Denn mittlerweile ist Email ein Medium mit dem Tag täglich Veträge hin und her gemailt werden und auch abgeschlossen werden. 100% Sicher ist natürlich eine schriftliche Kündigung (Fax oder Brief (Einschreiben/Rückschein).

Bei all diesen kuriosen Firmen geht es nach Vertragsabschluß doch nur über die Schiene Einschüchterung. Wenn man einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat kommt in der Regel nach 14 Tagen wo man das Widerrufsrecht hätte erst die Rechnung und werden "Lästig".

Wie ich schon geschrieben hab... ich würde das bis zum Schluß durchziehen, bis ein Schreiben vom Gericht kommen würde, reagieren kann man dann immer noch, wobei ich denke das es nicht soweit kommen wird.


----------



## nebo (14 Juni 2009)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*

hallo an alle

ich hab wie ihr auch 2 Aufforderungen Ende letzten Jahres von Prodefacto bekommen, rückwirkend vom Jahr 2004 meine Jahresgebühren an Probenking plus Inkasso-und Mahngebühren zu bezahlen.

ich war wie viele andere auch zunächst erst mal schockiert darüber, überhaupt einen Brief von einer Inkassofirma zu erhalten, grübelte nach, wie es zu den offenen Forderungen gekommen war und las die unterschiedlichsten Foren durch.

Laut der Aussage der Inkassofirma habe ich mich Anfang 2003 bei Probenking angemeldet und es wurde die Jahresgebühr von meinem Konto abgebucht(mir fehlt leider genau dieser Kontoauszug-wie kann es auch anders sein :wall: )

Die Jahre danach war eine Abbuchung nicht möglich(verstehe ich nicht,die haben ja meine Kontonummer-blöderweise)

Da man in 5 Jahren viel vergisst, kann ich nicht sagen, ob ich mich wirklich jemals dort registriert habe, wenn ja(denke ich), habe ich den Vertrag wieder gekündigt und Probenking konnte aus diesem Grund kein Geld mehr abbuchen(seltsamerweise)

Nachdem ich nun meinen Wissensstand etwas aufgefrischt hatte, rief ich bei besagter Inkassofirma an, um durch ein klärendes Gespräch zu einer Einigung zu kommen.
Allerdings war die Dame am anderen Ende der Leitung nicht bereit in einem umgänglichen Ton mit mir zu reden, was ich dann auch nicht mehr war.
Nachdem verschiedene Drohungen ausgetauscht wurden, legte ich auf und befand, dass meine Nerven weniger strapaziert werden würden(mein Geldbeutel übrigens auch), wenn ich bis zum Mahnbescheid gar nichts tun würde.

@FriedhelmB:

ich musste ein halbes Jahr warten, bis sich die Inkassofirma wieder rührte, den Brief bekam ich gestern mit folgenden Androhungen:

-Erlass eines gerichtlichen Mahn- und Vollstreckungsbescheides

Danach folgt eine Aufgliederung der Gesamtforderung und anschliessend was mir alles passieren kann, wenn ich nicht bis zum 22.06. zahlen würde.


Komisch an dieser Stelle ist, dass sie mir im 2. Schreiben schon mit Ihren Anwälten gedroht haben, dies jetzt noch einmal etwas ausführlicher geschildert haben, aber ich noch nichts von irgendwelchen Anwälten gehört habe.

Laut Aktenzeichen ********3923 bin ich nicht der einzige, also meldet Euch und teilt mir Eure Erfahrungen mit

bis bald 
André


----------



## Pitman (14 Juni 2009)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*

Hallo,
auch ich habe gestern diese weitere "Androhung" mit aufschlüsslung der angefallenen Gebühren bekommen.

...allerdings gleich 2x an einem Tag.
Das spricht nicht wirklich für ein seriöses vorgehen...

Auch ist mir aufgefallen das ich jetzt bereits 5 verschiedene Aktenzeichen habe.

Ich jedenfalls werde bestimmt NICHT bezahlen.

Auf einer "alten" Seite von Probenking die mir als Kopie vorliegt sieht man noch sehr viele Markenartikel.
Sollte man da mal bei den Rechteinhabern nachfragen ob Probenking damals damit werben durfte?
Ausserdem...in dem schreiben steht immer wieder das Probenking seine Leistungen erbracht hat...ich jedenfalls habe NIE auch nur eine einzige Probe erhalten...

Denke man sollte sich wirklich zusammentun und "abgleichen"

Viele Grüße

Peter


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Juni 2009)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*



nebo schrieb:


> hallo an alle
> 
> ich hab wie ihr auch 2 Aufforderungen Ende letzten Jahres von Prodefacto bekommen, rückwirkend vom Jahr 2004 meine Jahresgebühren an Probenking plus Inkasso-und Mahngebühren zu bezahlen.



Eine Forderung, die im Jahre 2004 entstanden ist, war bereits zum 31.12.2008 verjährt.

Es gibt auch kein Gesetz, mit dem durch eine einmalig erfolgte Zahlung ein unwirksames Vertragsverhältnis bestätigt wird.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Alles weitere steht in den Infos ganz oben auf dieser Seite (blaue Links).


----------



## knophi80 (29 Juni 2009)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich bin auch ein geschädigter "Probenheld" von früher....

ich habe ebenfalls einige Anschreiben bekommen und nach kurzem telefonischem Kontakt forderte ich von Prodefacto einen Nachweis über die erbrachten Leistungen von Probenking.
Was ich daraufhin erhielt war waren 37 !! Blätter mit einer Auflistung von "Gutscheinen" ; "interaktiven Proben" und "virtuellen Proben"..... pro Blatt ca. 60 Proben, aber noch nicht ein "greifbarer" Artikel war dabei.
Ich verfolge dieses Forum nun schon länger und habe jetzt vor kurzem auch die Androhung von Vollstreckung blabla bekommen. 
Ich wollt einfach mal wissen ob jemand schon neueres erlebt hat oder ob es neue Reaktionen seitens Prodefacto gibt......
Da ich mich in Eurer Gemeinde nicht allein gelassen fühle sehe ich der Sache auch ganz gelassen entgegen und bin gespannt was die nächste Bodenlosigkeit ist die sich Probenking erlaubt.......

mfg
Knophi80


----------



## immorb (29 Juni 2009)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*

Ich hatte mich mal vor Jahren bei Probenking angemeldet.Wusste auch dass es was kostet.Es kamen aber nie richtige Proben.Immer nur wertlose Gutscheine und son Mist.Hab nie bezahlt und mich nicht mehr drum gekümmert.Ist jetzt fast vier Jahre her.Nie wieder was von gehört


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 Juni 2009)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*

Aus diesem uralten Schrott meldet Prokalfaktor jetzt noch Forderungen an? Unglaublich! Das stammt ja noch aus der Steinzeit der Abo- und Probeneintragungsfallen (war m.W. die erste Falle dieser Art)! Das meiste Zeugs ist doch längst verjährt! :unzufrieden:


----------



## ayianahh (16 August 2009)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*

Hallo!

Ich hoffe den Thread liest noch jemand mit.
Jedenfalls habe ich auch eine lange Vorgeschichte mit der Fa. Gonamic, zwar nicht mit Probeking, aber mit Shortbooks.de. Ich will es so kurz wie möglich halten.
irgendwann 2006 meldete ich mich blöderweise bei shortbooks.de an, habe jedoch nie irgendwas von denen gelesen. Habe auch nicht die 14 tägige Frist beachtet (selber Schuld) und bekam irgendwann nette Mahnemals, damals noch von Media Finanz. Ich ließ mich einschüchtern und bezahlte (leider). Habe nach Aufkommen der Forderungen sofort eine Kündigungsemal geschrieben, die nie bestätigt wurde (auch selber Schuld). Diese Email habe ich leider auch nicht mehr, nur eine, die sich auf die Kündigung bezieht...

Vor 2 Monaten höre ich schon wieder was von Shortbooks, diesmal von dem Prodefacto Inkasso. Sie wollen wieder Beiträge, wo ich doch schon vor fast 3 Jahren gekündigt habe!! Ich beschloss, darauf nicht zu reagieren, bis ein Mahnbescheid kommt (falls er kommt!). Will nächste Woche auch zur Öra, mal sehen was ich da höre. 
Bis jetzt habe ich jedenfalls 2 Mahnschreiben vom 13.7. und 28.7. Im ersten drohen sie mir als nächsten Schritt mit Anwälten (zur Glaubwürdigkeit auch namentlich benannt) und im zweiten geben sie mir wieder so ne komische Auflistung, wofür ich alles bezahlen soll (wohlgemerkt Gebühren, nicht die angebliche Leistung seitens Shortbooks.de). Darin wird auch ganz klar eingeschüchtert, dass nach einer Vollstreckung mein Konto gepfändet werden kann, Eintrag in die Schufa erfolgt und noch 30 Jahre gepfändet werden kann...
Die Zahlfrist war am 8.8. Mal schauen was noch kommt. 

ayianahh


----------



## Pitman (16 August 2009)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*

Hallo,
ich hatte vor ca. 3 Wochen innerhalb einer Woche 9 (in Worten neun!)
Briefe von Prodefacto in meinem Briefkasten.
Alles noch wegen der einen angeblichen Forderung.
Was auffällt: ich habe bereits 4 verschiedene Aktenzeichen!
Die Summen die gefordert werden sind auch nicht gleich.
Also mein Rat:  immer widersprechen und abwarten.

Ich habe bereits an den Dachverband der Inkasounternehmen in Berlin einen Brief geschrieben, leider noch ohne Antwort.


----------



## corschaef (24 November 2009)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*

Habe auch diverse Erfahrungen mit diesem Verein. Ist schon länger her. Aber nun sehe ich, dass die dreist und frech weitermachen. Es fargt sich natürlich, was für ein Rechtssystem in diesem Lande herrscht, denn ich hatte Anzeige gegen diese Firma und das Inkassobüro gestellt.
Ihr könnt den ganzen Vorgang auf meiner Hompage nachlesen.
freenet-homepage.de/Corschaef/websiteGoNamicProbenking.html vorher noch die Protokollkennung http:// eingeben.


----------



## Reducal (24 November 2009)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*

Das Problem stellt sich recht einfach - die Strafanzeige tangiert das zivile Verfahren schlichtweg nicht! Die Klärung, ob die Forderung zu Recht erhoben wird oder nicht, ist nicht die Aufgabe der Strafverfolger sondern die eines zivilen Gerichtes. Entweder du lässt dich verklagen oder du verklagst die Gegenseite.


----------



## MatzeP (25 November 2009)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*

Hallo,

hatte mit denen auch schon zu tun. Am besten ist einfach, das ganze zu ignorieren. Hat zumindest bei mir geholfen.

Hoffentlich wird diese Abzockerei im Internet mal irgendwann unterbunden.
Wünsche euch noch viel Glück bei dem ganzen Vorgang. :cry:

Gruß


----------



## Reducal (25 November 2009)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*



MatzeP schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird diese Abzockerei im Internet mal irgendwann unterbunden.


Ja, und zwar dann, wenn es abgeschaltet wird. Der nächste Termin ist für den 01.04.2010 geplant. :scherzkeks:


----------



## webwatcher (25 November 2009)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*



MatzeP schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird diese Abzockerei im Internet mal irgendwann unterbunden.


Der Termin steht schon fest: Wenn Weihnachten, Ostern und  Pfingsten auf einen Tag fallen ...


----------



## mascha000 (4 März 2010)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*

Hallo Leute,bin nun schon seit 2003 mit dieser [......] ingange.Habe jetzt über meinen Anwalt einen Datensatz von über 70 Seiten bekommen,wo diese ....Firma doch allen ernstes behauptet ich hätte diese 200.000 Proben erhalten lol.Es ist erstaunlich mit was für einer Dreistigkeit, Namenhafte Firmen (PC Welt,1&1,Swarovski,Sat1,und und und )von dieser Probenking... benutzt werden.Habe schon etliche Firmen kontaktiert wovon einige bestimmt irgendetwas unternehmen werden. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt aber hoffentlich geht dieses Unternehmen zuerst vor die Hunde


----------



## jupp11 (6 März 2010)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*

Die Erfahrungsberichte im WWW  sprechen  eine  deutliche Sprache

>>> Google

u.A hier 
probenking.de - Internet Abzocke Datenbank


> COMPUTER BILD-Abzock-Schutz
> Abzocke bei probenking.de
> COMPUTER BILD warnt vor probenking.de
> Diese Seite lockt mit mindestens 25 Gratisproben und -Gutscheinen von Drittanbietern pro Monat. *Für diese Gratis-Werbemittel, deren Versand Probenking nicht garantieren will, sollen Sie garantiert zahlen: zwischen 23,94 Euro für drei Monate und 47,76 Euro für 12 Monate.* Zum Prüfzeitpunkt war keine Anmeldung bei probenking.de möglich.
> ...



Dass sie allerdings wieder auf Inkassohatz gehen ist neu


----------



## mascha000 (8 März 2010)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*

Na klar soll ich zahlen.Gleich das große "Packet".Fackt ist nur das ich mich :wall:bei dieser (das Wort Firma :scherzkeks::wall::scherzkeks:geht garnicht)also diesem Ätzverein nicht angemeldet habe.


----------



## Antiscammer (8 März 2010)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*

Ist nicht Dein Problem. Denn Fakt ist und bleibt: Du hast Dich da nicht angemeldet, also hast Du mit dem Forderungssteller nichts zu tun, keinen Vertrag. Der hat Dich genausoviel zu interessieren wie der Bauer Xin Tsang Yu, dem grade sein Reissack umgefallen ist.



Hat man sich nicht angemeldet, besteht kein Vertrag.
Wenn es keinen wirksamen Vertrag gibt, dann gibt es auch keine irgendwie geartete Grundlage für eine Zahlungsforderung. Auch keinen sonst irgendwie gearteten Rechtsanspruch, auch keine Erklärungspflicht, auch keine "negative Beweispflicht".
In der "Beweispflicht" ist vielmehr der Forderungssteller. Der müsste aktiv nachweisen, *dass* eine Anmeldung erfolgt ist. Unmöglich, wenn tatsächlich nie erfolgt.
Sollte ein Fremder unter Namensmissbrauch sich auf der betr. Internetseite angemeldet haben, dann obliegt es allein dem "Unternehmen", den "Schuldigen" auszumachen und zu belangen. Derjenige, der daraufhin mit einer unberechtigten Forderung konfrontiert wird, hat gegenüber dem Klabauterunternehmen keinerlei Rechtspflichten und muss auch nicht  Anzeige gegen Unbekannt erstatten oder ähnlichen Mumpitz tun.
Es ist dabei völlig unerheblich, ob der Mainzelmann, irgendein Mister X, der "Unternehmer" selbst oder sonstwer einen dort angemeldet hat. Wenn das Klabauterunternehmen nicht durch technisch mögliche Maßnahmen sicherstellt, dass sich nicht ein Fremder unter Namensmissbrauch anmelden kann, dann hat es die daraus angeblich oder tatsächlich entstehenden wirtschaftlichen Verluste selbst zu vertreten.
Es gibt auch keine Rechtspflicht, dass man sich in dieser Sache überhaupt an die Gegenpartei äußern müsste - außer beim allerextremst seltenen Mahnbescheid.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer denn Ball flachhält, der kann sein Geld behalten. Das Kasperletheater schläft nach einigen Mahnschreiben von selbst ein.


----------



## nebo (15 Juli 2010)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*

hallo,

bei mir ist es jetzt ja auch schon wieder ein Jahr her, dass ich mich hier geäussert habe. 
Der neueste Stand hier  ist, dass die alten Forderungen, welche letztes Jahr gestellt wurden(über mehrere Jahre), wohl nicht weiter verfolgt werden, allerdings die Forderung für dieses Jahr von der Prodefacto an die Kanzlei Breddermann weitergegeben wurde.
Von denen hab ich letztens einen Brief bekommen, und das war neu.
Ich hab erst mal nicht darauf reagiert und die Frist verstreichen lassen, nehme mal an, dass der Mahnbescheid jeden Tag ins Haus flattern kann.
Wie siehts bei Euch aus?

Nebo


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Juli 2010)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*

Mahnbescheide werden von den Abzockern und ihren geifernden Inkassokötern immer angedroht, aber regelmäßig dann doch nicht beantragt.
Selbst, wenn: dann wird halt widersprochen, und basta.
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Von diesem Abzocker sind Mahnbescheide bisher noch nicht bekannt geworden. Und das ist bei der Nutzlosbranche auch sonst extrem selten.

Denn: Mahnbescheide kosten den Abzocker Gerichtsgebühr. 23 Euro, die muss er erstmal vorstrecken.
Wenn Du dem Mahnbescheid innerhalb von 14 Tagen widersprichst, hat er die Gebühr vorgestreckt, aber immer noch kein Geld von Dir. Vollstrecken und pfänden geht dann nicht, der Weg wäre versperrt, solange bis ein Gericht entschieden hat, dass der Kasperbude die Forderung zusteht. Vorher wachsen Orchideen am Südpol.

Nach widersprochenem Mahnbescheid kann der Inkassokasper entweder weiter Mahnbriefe schicken (na und?), oder der Anwalt kann klagen. Wird aber schwierig für ihn - angesichts der wackligen Rechtslage.

Zudem setzt er sich mit dem Mahnbescheid noch einer zusätzlichen Gefahr aus. Du könntest, wenn Du wolltest, zusätzlich zum Widerspruch noch die Überleitung in das streitige Verfahren erzwingen. Dann käme es zum Prozess, und den wollen die Abzocker eigentlich tunlichst vermeiden. Weil sie dort extrem schlechte Karten haben.


----------



## webwatcher (16 Juli 2010)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Denn: Mahnbescheide kosten den Abzocker Gerichtsgebühr. 23 Euro, die muss er erstmal vorstrecken.


Genau das macht sie völlig unrentabel für die Nutzlosen. Die 10-30%  der Betroffenen ohnehin 
aus Angst oder  Unwissenheit zahlen, reichen den Nutzlosbetreibern völlig aus.  

Dieses dauernde Hinweisen   in Medien und Foren/Blogs auf  die  ach so gefährlichen MB 
 erzeugt  eine MB-Hysterie und Panik,  die  den Nutzlosbetreibern hochwillkommen ist, 
weil sie Angst erzeugt  und  Angst ist der Hauptgrund neben Unwissenheit warum  
von 10-30%  der Betroffenen gezahlt wird. 
>> Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Die Chance vom Blitz erschlagen zu werden ist erheblich größer, als einen  MB der Nutzlosbranche zu erhalten.
Wird deswegen in Medien ständig empfohlen mit einem Blitzableiter auf dem Kopf  rumzulaufen?


----------



## rectus (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*

Diese Firma kann man nicht ernst nehmen letzten Monat kam nach einigen e-Mail verkehr folgende Mail von Probeking



> 02.07.2010
> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXX,
> 
> wir haben nun die Rückmeldung von der Bank erhalten, dass die Gutschrift nicht ausgeführt wurde.
> ...


Am 05.07.2010


> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxx,
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> 
> ...



Und heute kam dann folgende Mail



> Zahlungserinnerung
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> Ihre Kundennummer: 7xxxx
> 
> ...




Bei denen weiß die Linke Hand nicht was die Rechte macht.!


----------



## webwatcher (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*



rectus schrieb:


> Bei denen weiß die Linke Hand nicht was die Rechte macht.!



Die Mailrobots  laufen nicht synchron


----------



## rectus (30 Juli 2010)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*

Heute kamm dan diese E-Mail



> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxx,
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> 
> ...


----------



## Halibenatschi (6 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*

Hallo
Ich habe folgendes Problem:

- Prodefacto will Geld von mir bis zum 20.10.2010
- habe von 2004-2008 probenking bezahlt dann Kündigung eingereicht und auch bestätigt bekommen und nun habe ich die letztes Jahr weggeschmissen und nun wollen die Forderungen von 2008-2010

Was soll ich denn jetzt machen ?


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*

Man kann  und sollte sowas eigentlich komplett ignorieren.

Hier einmal ein paar grundsätzliche, nur theoretisch wichtige rechtliche Überlegungen:

Selbst, wenn man im Rechtsirrtum die Forderungen damals gezahlt hatte, dann beweist das noch nicht, dass hier ein rechtswirksamer Vertrag geschlossen wurde. Denn es wurde damlals mit arglistiger Täuschung und Preisverschleierung etc. gearbeitet. Wenn das Unternehmen dann die Vertragsgrundlage damit begründen wollte, dass ja eine Kündigung erfolgt sei und man damit den Vertrag angeblich anerkannt habe, dann gibt es damit selbst zu, widerrechtlich trotz der Kündigung jetzt noch böswillig Gebühren zu fordern.

Sofern das Unternehmen böswillig bestreiten sollte, dass eine Kündigung erfolgt ist, könnte im Streitfall auch immer noch hilfsweise der Widerruf erklärt werden, weil das Unternehmen seinerseits dann die erfolgreiche Zustellung einer Widerrufsbelehrung im Jahre 2004 nicht beweisen können wird.

Höchst hilfsweise könnte man mit "Verwirkung" gemäß § 242 BGB argumentieren, weil die "Firma" jahrelang verabsäumt hat, die angeblich offenen Beiträge einzufordern.

Kurzum: selbst im unwahrscheinlichen Streitfall vor Gericht hätte man auch dann, wenn man sich jetzt gar nicht zur Sache an die Gegenpartei äußert, immer noch 1001 Möglichkeiten, sich zu wehren.

Das wissen die Spacken auch ganz genau, und die beabsichtigen überhaupt nicht, die Sache vor Gericht zu bringen. Das gilt auch und gerade dann, wenn man sich jetzt gar nicht äußert.

Im Gegenteil: wenn man jetzt irgendein womöglich unqualifiziertes Geschreibsel schickt, könnte man sich durch eine unbedachte, laienhafte Formulierung in eine dumme Zwangslage begeben.

Oberste Regel des Juristen: wenn es für "Gegacker" und "Geschreibsel" keinen notwendigen Anlass gibt: Klappe halten! Schweigen ist Gold. Was man nicht gesagt oder geschrieben hat, kann auch nicht gegen einen verwendet werden.


----------



## Heiko (6 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*



Halibenatschi schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn jetzt machen ?



Das kann und wird Dir niemand hier sagen. Du kannst allerdings aus den etlichen Lösungsmöglichkeiten, die Dir hier geboten werden, die für Dich passende raussuchen.


----------



## levvantos (18 November 2010)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*

hallo zusammen.

bei mir ist es so wie in einem anderen post hier, dass ich mich bei shortbooks.de vor ca. 2 monaten angemeldet habe. nach einiger zeit habe ich mich entschieden, zu kündigen, weil ich sowieso nur die probezeit nutzen wollte und das auch fristgerecht getan. eine kündigungsbestätigung kam nicht, dabei habe ich mir noch nichts gedacht. ca. nen monat nach der kündigung erhielt ich ne mail mit der aufforderung, noch die und die summe zu bezahlen. ich wies darauf hin, dass ich doch fristgerecht gekündigt hatte und schickte eine antwort mit nem screenshot von meiner versendeten kündigungsmail als anhang. das reichte shortbooks nicht, sie wollen die sendebestätigung haben. ich dachte "wie? die meinen wohl empfangsbestätigung der kündigung; wie soll ich die nachweisen, wenn ich keine gekriegt habe!!?"  

jetzt hab ich vor 10 tagen post von prodefacto bekommen. ich hab jetzt zwei fragen, falls ich mich hier verlesen haben sollte: 1. ihr sagt, man soll erst widerspruch einlegen, sobald ein amtlicher mahnbescheid ins haus kommt und auf die zahlungsforderungen gar nicht reagieren, richtig? oder soll ich gegen den brief mit der geforderten summe bereits widerspruch einlegen? 2. soll ich shortbooks komplett ignorieren oder nachträglich noch ne kündigung schreiben oder würden mir daraus irgendwelche nachteile entstehen? 

danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## Hippo (18 November 2010)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*



levvantos schrieb:


> 1. ihr sagt, man soll erst widerspruch einlegen, sobald ein amtlicher mahnbescheid ins haus kommt und auf die zahlungsforderungen gar nicht reagieren, richtig?



Stimmt !



levvantos schrieb:


> oder soll ich gegen den brief mit der geforderten summe bereits widerspruch einlegen? 2. soll ich shortbooks komplett ignorieren







http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...eren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html#post232132



levvantos schrieb:


> oder nachträglich noch ne kündigung schreiben oder würden mir daraus irgendwelche nachteile entstehen?



Wer nix sagt sagt nix falsches. Die wollen was von Dir und aus "nixsagen" kann Dir kein Nachteil entstehen


----------



## Goblin (18 November 2010)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*



> 1. ihr sagt, man soll erst widerspruch einlegen, sobald ein amtlicher mahnbescheid ins haus kommt und auf die zahlungsforderungen gar nicht reagieren, richtig?


 
Leute hört doch auf mit diesem Mahnbescheidskäse. Mahnbescheide sind bei den Nutzlosen so selten wie Hitzewellen am Südpol
Selbst wenn einer kommt kann man immer noch reagieren
http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/mahnbescheid-dichtung-und-wahrheit/


----------



## Hippo (18 November 2010)

*AW: Probenking.de auferstanden? / Inkassounternehmen Prodefacto*

Er wiederholt genau das was wir empfehlen, nix anderes.
Nix tun und erst wenn ein (echter) MB kommt reagieren.
Daß der Fall nach menschlichem Ermessen *praktisch nie eintreten wird* wissen diejenigen, die sich schon interessehalber durch die Threads hier gefressen haben. 
Rookies mit einem neuen Problem haben halt erstmal die Hosen voll.
levvantos aber hats doch begriffen - ich denke der will sein Geld behalten 
So das solls aber nun gewesen sein mit dem bösen Unwort ...


----------



## Obii (9 August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hole den Beitrag nochmal hoch, da ich, bzw. meine Unternehmung, Probleme mit Shortbooks.de hat.

Zu meiner Sache:

Vor ca. 2 Wochen habe ich eine Abbuchung auf dem Geschäftskonto meiner Firma von Shortbooks.de gefunden. Eine Rechnung o.Ä. gab es zu dieser Abbuchung nicht, so dass ich die Kollegen gefragt habe, was es damit auf sich hat. Keiner der Kollegen wusste darüber Bescheid, so dass ich mich dann erstmal, über das Angebot von Shortbooks informiert habe. Da es grundsätzlich in meiner Branche Sinn machen könnte, den Service von Shortbooks in Anspruch zu nehmen, habe ich nochmal alle angestellten gefragt, ob Sie sich bei shortbooks angemeldet haben, was natürlich verneint wurde.

Da stellt sich erstmal natürlich die Frage, wie Shortbooks an unsere Bankdaten kommt. Das war bis vor einer Woche sehr einfach, denn diese waren im Impressum unseres Webauftritts zu finden (damals als das Impressum erstellt wurde, hatte ich einen Leitfaden vorliegen, der die Bankverbindung vorgesehen hat). Kann es sein, dass Shortbooks diese Anmeldung jetzt einfach fingiert hat?

Im übrigen scheint es unmöglich dort jemanden telefonisch zu erreichen und auf Mails wird erst recht nicht reagiert. Was soll ich jetzt tun? Die Abbuchung rückbuchen lassen und gucken was passiert?

Ich danke schonmal für die Antworten und bin ganz gespannt auf eure Antwort.


----------



## FriedhelmB (9 August 2011)

Hallo!
Ich würde das Geld direkt zurückbuchen lassen. Dann sollen die erstmal Belegen das überhaupt ein Vertrag abgeschlossen wurde.
Seitdem ich auf die Inkassobriefe nicht reagiert habe, werde ich von denen auch nicht mehr belästigt.
Es ist schon eine Recht dubiose Firma mit Ihren Machenschaften.... aber man kanns ja versuchen.

Tschau
Friedhelm


----------



## Obii (9 August 2011)

Hallo Friedhelm,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Kann noch jemand diese meinung teilen?

Und noch eine Frage, die Beweislast liegt dann bei Shortbooks oder muss ich beweisen, dass ich den vertrag nicht abgeschlossen habe (irgendwie erinnere ich mich noch düster an so etwas wie umgekehrte beweispflicht?!)

Wenn ich das Geld zurückbuchen lasse, was wird nach euren Erfahrungen vermutlich als nächstes passieren?

Und noch einmal vielen Dank


----------



## Reducal (9 August 2011)

Obii schrieb:


> Was soll ich jetzt tun? Die Abbuchung rückbuchen lassen und....


...was sonst? Wenn kein Berechtigter in deiner Firma die Genehmigung zur Lastschrift erteilt hat, dann ist diese Buchung natürlich zurück zu holen.





FriedhelmB schrieb:


> Es ist schon eine Recht dubiose Firma mit Ihren Machenschaften.... aber man kanns ja versuchen.


Nicht die Firma versucht da etwas sondern irgend wer hat unberechtigter Weise die Bankdaten von Obii bei deren Projekt angegeben. Shortbooks sieht somit seinen Gewinn nicht und wer ist dann nun der gelackmeierte und wer freut sich über die erbrachte Leistung, die er nicht zu bezahlen braucht?

Der Regensburger Anbieter von Shortbooks.de ist bekannt, steht ja auch Impressum und im Handelsregister:



> SHORTBOOKS GMBH & CO. KG
> Domplatz 3
> 93047 Regensburg


Wenn der Support nicht erreichbar ist, dann ist das dessen Sache! Niemand braucht dem hinter her zu rennen und schon gar nicht der Inhaber von Kontodaten, dessen Konto missbräuchlich im Auftrag des eigentlichen Verursachers belastet wurde. Der Support ist übrigens womöglich outsourced, wen wunderts, dass da nur spärliche Informationen kommen. Der Anbieter selbst nutzt sein Rechenzentrum mit zahlreichen Unternehmen. Wer es somit nötig hat, sich mit der Anbieterin auseinander setzen zu wollen, der kann mit ein bisschen googln recht zügig Erfolg haben. Briefe schreiben ist ja anscheinend out.



Obii schrieb:


> Und noch eine Frage, die Beweislast liegt dann bei Shortbooks oder muss ich beweisen, dass ich den vertrag nicht abgeschlossen habe


Du musst gar nix! Es wurde lediglich die Kontonummer "entwendet". Wetten dass die anderen Daten aus der Anmeldung gar nichts mit dir zu tun haben? Wenn doch, dann ist es in der Tat so, dass der Forderungssteller in der Beweispflicht ist. Um die Sache aber nicht eskalieren zu lassen sollte man auf eine Zahlungserinnerung (nach Rückbuchung der Lastschrift) zumindest ein mal widersprechen. Aber wie geschrieben, die kommt nur, wenn dann auch authentische, zuordenbare Daten deines Unternehmens verwendet worden sind.


----------



## Obii (9 August 2011)

Hallo Reducal!

Dann ist mein Vorgehen jetzt klar und die Unsicherheit in diesem Zusammenhang, ist auch verschwunden.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Reducal (9 August 2011)

Obii schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!


Prima, dafür sind die Aktivisten hier ja da!


----------



## Shortbooks (13 Januar 2012)

Hallo Obii,

zuerst einmal möchten wir uns für die entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigen.

Wie Sie uns mitteilen, hat eine unberechtigte Abbuchung von Ihrem Konto stattgefunden. Gerne möchten wir diese Angelegenheit schnellstmöglich mit Ihnen klären. Daher möchten wir Sie bitten, sich diesbezüglich vorzugsweise an unseren Kundenservice via E-Mail [email protected] zu wenden.

Alternativ im Folgenden unsere weiteren Kontaktdaten:

ShortBooks GmbH & Co. KG
Domplatz 3
93047 Regensburg

Fax. 07000 / 746 782 665 72 (07000 / SHORTBOOKS2)*
 * Mo-Fr: 9-18 Uhr: 0,12 Euro pro Min.; übrige Zeit: 0,06 Euro pro Min. aus dem Festnetz der Dt. Telekom.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr Shortbooks-Team


----------



## Reducal (13 Januar 2012)

Shortbooks schrieb:


> Hallo Obii,
> 
> Wie Sie uns mitteilen...


Wie jetzt, gilt das Eingangsposting von Obii hier im Forum nun schon als Mitteilung ggü. Shortbooks? Oder konnte das Shortbooks-Team eine anderweitige Einlassung des Beschwerdeführers diesem Posting hier zuordnen? Wenn ja, wie geht das?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (13 Januar 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> konnte das Shortbooks-Team eine anderweitige Einlassung des Beschwerdeführers diesem Posting hier zuordnen? Wenn ja, wie geht das?


Dazu musst Du etwas weiter zurück gehen. Nein, nicht go west, sondern go namic.
Dann vergleich mal die Geschäftsführer. Früher hat der zusammen mit dem Olli eine ganze Stangl Kohle gemacht.
Daher resultiert auch die Forderung


----------



## Reducal (14 Januar 2012)

Das ist mir hinreichend bekannt, zumal ich anderweitig im eMailverteiler der Dominatoren stehe.


----------

